# Honey at 6 months



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's Honey's official 6 month birthday today (born 26 June) and my 46th birthday! (eek!!) so thought I'd post a few pics of Honey and a little hello from Biccy too!

Honey is going through a bit of a fear period at the moment, which I know is common at her age, and gets nervous about certain indoor things, especially hoovers, brooms, mops, ironing board, etc! She was feeling a bit nervous when I took the pics, but hopefully we will carry on as normal with her and she will work her way through this herself. She has always been super confident with everything 'outdoor' and loves nothing more than going on walks and meeting people and other dogs but has always been timid of certain 'indoor' noises, etc, no matter how often I use them. Any advice welcome! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Honey gets even lovelier with every picture you post. Her coat is going to be just perfect... And so rich looking. 

As for her anxieties indoors I'm not going to start giving advice as you're way more experienced than me but hopefully it's just a wee phase and she'll work through it. I'm sure having Biscuit must help her. 

Isn't he such a LITTLE cutie too... I always have a soft spot for him and he sounds such a little character. He looks so tiny. Has he been groomed , he looks fab. 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab photos .. Honey and Biccy are both so gorgeous ...

*Happy Birthday Jane & Honey xxxx*


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Wishing you both a Very Happy Birthday arty2:arty:

Val


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos Jane, Honey's coat is beautiful, happy 6 month birthday to her ... already wished you a happy birthday on chat! Hope you've enjoyed your day.

Don't worry about Honey's nervousness around household objects, I'm sure it's a phase she will get over in time. She may scurry away from scary things now, but in a few months time you will probably be hoovering around her!

Biccy is gorgeous too, he has such a cuddly look about him!

S xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy birthday to both of you  She is beautiful and he is just too cute for words.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:bday: To both of you!!! How cool that you can share Birthdays!!! Love that! I think the scardy phase will pass . . mine seem to trade back and forth . . Carley used to run like mad when a fire truck went by (which is often since we live across the street from one) . . . or when he barked out the window . . now HE RUNS when she barks out the window??? He will come and sit by me until she stops. Its wierd? And Honey is looking fabulous!! His coat is thickening up and he looks awesome! Carley is getting a lot thicker now too . . and her coat color is changing at the roots . . a lot lighter in spots. AND Sami is going thru the teenage wierdness! Just a few minutes ago he pooped out TWO bright orange ear plugs!! I use them at night and did not notice that a pair were missing! They are in a small drawer which is still closed . . so go figure how in the world he got them?? He tore up an air filter that was under the bed yesterday which scared me to death as there is fiberglass in the middle . . he seems just fine . . bout gave me heart failure! Is Biscuit doing things like this???


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry I put Honey as as "he" . . apoligizes to your little girl!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely photos! Lovely pups!  

Lola hated the Hoover, but I just turned the Hoover on one day and did some training with her and rewarded her for being calm and quiet as the Hoover was on in the background. This has stopped her barking at it but she still prefers to be in the other room when I'm hoovering!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Isn't he such a LITTLE cutie too... I always have a soft spot for him and he sounds such a little character. He looks so tiny. Has he been groomed , he looks fab.
> 
> xxx


Yes, he has just been groomed and hubby went a bit too far with his paws! Now we can see all the staining so looking forward to those growing back! He is very short in height but has a big and long body which is not noticeable in this pic. He weights almost 11kg! He just loves food! 

Nanci - Biscuit is pretty good at not eating things and has always been easy in that respect. It's Honey we have to keep an eye on, although thankfully nothing dangerous has gone down yet. The most scary thing was when we were out for the day and we walked past a pub and she picked up a small plastic bag in her mouth. I told her 'no' and she dropped it immediately. Inside the plastic bag was three smaller bags of white powder (eek!) which would have most probably killed her if she'd consumed it. She is like a hoover on walks and will go for every piece of rubbish!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Happy birthday!! Wow honey has changed soooo much and is adorable,they both are xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes! 
Happy Birthday..
Honey is a love and I'm impressed that she dropped the bag she found outside the pub - Kiki is a total toad if she is off lead - anything she gets hold of she consumes - and if I yell leave she laughs at me as she bombs off swallowing as she does so. Yucky puppy!
In the house she is fine and if I yell leave before she picks something up when we are out she won't - once she has got it though, too late!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

She could be Minton's sister! They grow so fast. Bet you are so glad you got two really useful in this weather as they keep each other amused but you do get 8 wet feet!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday to both of you x Honey looks gorgeous and so does lovely Biccie.
Kody is scared of the Hoover too but maybe because whenever I get it out I say "oh no ive got the puppy sucker upper out" to him...lol he runs off. Beau hates the hair dryer she will run off when I get that out she has to put up with it when the groomer comes I'm sure she would run off if given the chance but she can't go anywhere once on the grooming table. I'm sure in time Honey will get used to all the different noises. X


----------



## Sandiann (Jul 24, 2012)

Honey is beautiful ,she reminds me of Woody same lovely coat but honeys coat looks richer.


----------

